# New Member from Quebec



## remye (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello everyone! Looking forward to learn new thing


----------



## gerritv (Nov 4, 2020)

welcome from Southern Ontario


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 4, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 4, 2020)

@remye, welcome from Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan glad to have you on board. Enjoy!


----------



## Hruul (Nov 4, 2020)

Welcome Remye from Regina, SK.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Nov 5, 2020)

Bienvenue! Former Quebecer now located in Toronto GTA region.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Nov 25, 2020)

Welcome from Gatineau


----------



## Brent H (Nov 25, 2020)

Woo Hoo!   Welcome!!!


----------

